# pregnant while nursing & before period returns?



## laurelavenue (Dec 29, 2006)

Any mamas out there who have gotten pregnant again while exclusively breastfeeding & before your period returned? If so, how many months old was your baby? Were you trying to conceive? And how did you realize you were pregnant?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm encouraged to see no responses to this yet!

(everyone in my old ddc is saying right now, 'that's it! she's the first to get pregnant again!' haha!)
A


----------



## Relynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi-
I got pregnant with my second child while exclusively breastfeeding. My first child was almost 9 months at the time. My period had returned by then. My period always returns within 4 months of having a baby, and I always exclusively breastfeed!
HTH
R


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I had some bleeding right around a year PP. Not sure if I ovulated or not. We started trying shortly after and I began charting to find that I wasn't ovulating. I began taking Vitex liquid 2 droppers full 3x a day. I did this for about 17 days, all while charting, and I actually O'ed, and subsequently became pregnant. My DD was then 15 months old. I am now due in July! HTH.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I am very pleased to read that this is a possibility...I have an 18 month old who I bf'd until 16 months without havingmy period..doc said I had to wean to get back my fertility...still haven't had a ppaf other than some light spotting , but this thread gives me hope that everything may fall into place when the time is right!


----------



## lunamomma (Mar 10, 2004)

:







:







:







:


----------

